# Necessary to use BOTH Facebook & Twitter?



## Sirvivhor (Dec 19, 2009)

Right now I'm using both Facebook and Twitter for my business but, I would really prefer to just use Facebook. I like twitter but not so much for promoting the company-just personal use. I think many people are suspicious of your motives when u represent a company on twitter. Just seems like there are so many do's and don'ts on twitter. I try to limit anything having to do with my business on twitter and usually I'm more personal in nature but I still think people are suspicious. Would rather just use Facebook - for the business. Thoughts? Thank you.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

Sirvivhor said:


> Right now I'm using both Facebook and Twitter for my business but, I would really prefer to just use Facebook. I like twitter but not so much for promoting the company-just personal use. I think many people are suspicious of your motives when u represent a company on twitter. Just seems like there are so many do's and don'ts on twitter. I try to limit anything having to do with my business on twitter and usually I'm more personal in nature but I still think people are suspicious. Would rather just use Facebook - for the business. Thoughts? Thank you.


Here's a thread from a few weeks ago that may help you.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t109954.html

Hope this helps.


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Sirvivhor,

What not use Twitter to promote your new Facebook posts?

Set up a live feed from Facebook to Twitter so when you post anything in Facebook it will post it automatically to Twitter.

Log into facebook then browse to Facebook to Twitter | Facebook. Select the page you want to feed and enter in your Twitter details.


----------



## Sirvivhor (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi Brenden: I actually started doing that until I kept seeing tweets, from many, many people, that were saying they hated when people did that. This faux pau was coming especially from a pretty influential twitter person that people seem to look up to when it comes to marketing. Here's an article I found online explaining why lots of people seem to hate when companies do this: Is Facebook Tweeting Hurting Your Business? | Nectar Tasting Room and Wine Blog Anyway, I no longer have my facebook updates automatically showing on Twitter. I really don't want to alienate people- especially having just started my business 3 months ago. Thank you for the feedback.


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Totally fair enough! I would suggest not using your social media tools just are marketing tools. I believe in promoting through information, so certainly release the odd product announcement but build a following through juicing info that people will find interesting and your brand will benefit because of it.


----------



## grahamduffy (Dec 7, 2010)

I would def use Twitter, set up relevant T-shirt searches (TweetDeck is a good tool to achieve this) and then follow people who are talking about t-shirts!! I use Twitter for a shaving brand I work for and its also great for posting news, offers and competitions (get people to retweet to enter for example). Hope this helps.


----------



## DnDcreationz (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh cool, I didnt even know you could do that. Thanks!!


----------



## WikiThreads (Apr 2, 2011)

I think you should use both Twitter and Facebook. If you are disciplined enough to update Facebook, it's only a minor incremental amount of effort to update Twitter. It's much easier to build a larger following with Twitter, although the followers will be less engaged than your Facebook followers. Having the Twitter account provides some SEO value as it is another link that shows up when someone Googles your company name. You can also put a Twitter widget on your web page that shows your recent tweets. It's an interesting element, but it's real value is that it provides fresh content to your web page, which is important to Google when it assesses your website ranking. I've done that on my blog at Quick Takes on custom t-shirts & embroidery- from WikiThreads Dallas.


----------



## ViciousHistory (Jan 20, 2011)

I have all of my brand's facebook page posts go right to twitter, which saves a lot of time. I do find that each social network brings in a different crowd of people. It really can't hurt to use both and it's almost expected for each brand to use them.


----------



## ThreadBusiness (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey there.
I think you should definitely use both FB and Twitter...basically because they're both strong ways to get brand awareness, but when combined they're even better.
You mentioned you like using twitter for personal use and not for promoting your brand - that's perfect because people don't want to be marketed to on twitter. Start using your experience tweeting as yourself to do what your website can't, and that's build relationships with your customers.
Try not thinking about using these sites to sell your products, and rather use both fb and twitter to sell the lifestyle behind your brand. You can do this much the same way you would with your personal pages, but with your target market in mind. For example, make posts with links to bands that fit your market, or events they'd be interested in that are coming up.
It's that lack of blasted marketing messages that works best with social media marketing.


----------

